# African Blackwood



## elody21 (Jul 23, 2011)

I made two wedding pens with Celtic knots. The brides pen is Holly with slices of Irish oak bog. The grooms pen is African blackwood with holly slices.
This is the problem. For the last week I have been trying to get the finish on the African blackwood to dry!. Today is the wedding and still no luck.
I have removed and tried 4 different finishes trying to find one that will dry.
It is also difficult because of the holly and the dark wood together. so everytime I sand the previous finish off I have to carefully sand the holly strips again to get the dark wood dust off of them
I tried wipe on polyester, Spray on lacker, water based finish and spray on polyester.
any ideas?
Alice


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 23, 2011)

CA finish em. Goes on quick and finish is hard


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ca is quick. Wipe the blank with denatured alcohol to keep the oils of the backwood from causing issues. Works great.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. I have never used CA for a finish before. do I use thin or med?
Alice


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a link to a helpful youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nXSaGOHMK8 

Be sure to have your lathe speen WAY down and wear eye protection! If you have CA accelerator it'll be faster. I personally use a combonation of thin and med. I start with 2 coats of thin to seal the blank and then apply my Med. If the blank is smooth then probably 8 coats of Med will be enough. If you do have accelerator (aresol is best IMO) give it a quick spray between coats to set it. To apply Med I put a pea size drop on my paper towel and quickly and evenly apply it to the blank. Always keep the paper towel moving! If you stop it'll glue itself to the blank and you'll have to start over. Once all my coats are applied I'll use dry 400 sandpaper to smooth it out. I usually let it sit 24hrs to offgas but I don't think you have that time. So let it sit for as long as possible before wet sanding with MM. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## 76winger (Jul 23, 2011)

I use thin for the first couple coats so it will absorb into the underlying wood as much as possible. The build up with 5 or 6 coats of medium. Finally sand and smooth starting with 400 or 600 grit and the wet-sand - working through each grade of Micromesh, 1500 - 12000.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I'll give it a try. If I have to, I can mail them later to the couple. It is not like they are going to know I didn't give them the pens. Their present is actually the wedding cake that I made.
The wedding has an Irish theme. The bride is so Irish (Patti Ryan). Anyway that is where the Celtic knot and the Irish bog comes in. I didn't use Irish bog for the main body of the grooms pen because it is difficult to get a perfectly square blank.
I think I might stop for now and take my time and work on it tomorrow so I can follow all of your directions.
Thanks again,
I'll be sure and post a picture when they are done.
Alice


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 24, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Ca is quick. Wipe the blank with denatured alcohol to keep the oils of the backwood from causing issues. Works great.


OP CIT


----------



## Bellsy (Jul 24, 2011)

Tung Oil works ok too. I use it on finials made from African Blackwood.

Dave


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 24, 2011)

Every pen turner has their own way of applying CA. Dark oily woods are very difficult to finish. If you want a finish that will last, try under turning and seal in a block of resin.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just an up date on the wedding pens. I finally got them done yesterday, so I will get them in the mail this week.
The African Black wood turned out so well that I took the Holly pen apart and refinished it in the CA also!
Why didn't I try this sooner???!!! I have always avoided oily woods because of the finishing problems. There is a little learning curve especially when holly is used with a dark wood, but I watched the you tube and I think I've got it!
Thanks for all you help.
Alice
PS I'll post pictures as soon as my son gets home. He is much better at taking them.


----------

